# Rides like the STP...



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

What rides like the STP are out there in western WA?

looking for something to advise my parents to take a look at.
The STP is a bit much so hoping for something a bit smaller...

any suggestions?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

fleck said:


> What rides like the STP are out there in western WA?
> 
> looking for something to advise my parents to take a look at.
> The STP is a bit much so hoping for something a bit smaller...
> ...



Lots of centuries this time of year. I did the Tacoma Wheelmens Peninsula Century last Sunday. 

The www.westsoundcycling.com events calendar is a good source of information. It lists all the rides in western Washington, not just the club sponsored events. 

I am doing the STP this year. It is really not that bad of a ride. There are a few hills in the first 50 miles, but after that it is rolling to flat for the remainder. I think the century I rode on Sunday is tougher than the one day STP.


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Like I have said before STP to me is 100% more dangerous than any crit or road race I ever did in my racing days. STP you have 8500 people of which many many have never ridden in a group situation or have no clue whatsoever on paceline or group edict.

Just my 2 cents worth

Ray Still


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

abiciriderback said:


> Like I have said before STP to me is 100% more dangerous than any crit or road race I ever did in my racing days. STP you have 8500 people of which many many have never ridden in a group situation or have no clue whatsoever on paceline or group edict.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth
> 
> Ray Still


I do the one day version. With the newer format, I will leave before the crack of dawn with the other one day riders. One day riders tend to be experienced riders and tandems. In the past, doing the one day version meant that you left on the second day and caught the slowest of the two day riders between Longview and Portland. That is where I saw most of the problems. You are right, it is probably as sketchy as a crit at times, but IME you eventually settle into a group of like riders.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*my stp expierence*



abiciriderback said:


> Like I have said before STP to me is 100% more dangerous than any crit or road race I ever did in my racing days. STP you have 8500 people of which many many have never ridden in a group situation or have no clue whatsoever on paceline or group edict.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth
> 
> Ray Still


I have ridden STP twice in one day. My experience...the first 10 or so miles are pretty crazy...especially going through Montlake down to Lake Washington Blvd. Once you clear that, there is plenty of room for people. And once you get past Centralia/Chehalis, it is great. Like Bigbill said, one day riders are usually a bit more experienced, so it is easier to get into pacelines with people you don't know, etc.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont know your time frame, but the flying wheels summer century, also by cascade bike club, is next weekend. the ride starts in redmond, and rides out and about the snoqualmie river valley, snohomish and monroe. cascade advises using the 100 mile ride to gauge your fitness for the 200 mile stp. lots of typical seattle climbs, all round about a mile with 500 +/- feet of elevation gain, steep and short.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

kreger said:


> i dont know your time frame, but the flying wheels summer century, also by cascade bike club, is next weekend. the ride starts in redmond, and rides out and about the snoqualmie river valley, snohomish and monroe. cascade advises using the 100 mile ride to gauge your fitness for the 200 mile stp. lots of typical seattle climbs, all round about a mile with 500 +/- feet of elevation gain, steep and short.


I am planning on riding it with some guys from work. I did the Tacoma Wheelmen century last weekend and it had more than twice the climbing of the flying wheels century. It didn't kill me so I must be ready for the STP.


----------



## Rot Wiess Essen (Apr 21, 2008)

*Tour de Pierce*

The Tour de Pierce is a nice organized ride down in Puyallup at the Fairgrounds on June 22. They have three different routes of 15, 34, and 50 I believe and it is a well organized event that usually gets a good turnout. Tell them to give it a shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

abiciriderback said:


> Like I have said before STP to me is 100% more dangerous than any crit or road race I ever did in my racing days. STP you have 8500 people of which many many have never ridden in a group situation or have no clue whatsoever on paceline or group edict.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth
> 
> Ray Still


I totally agree. A fun ride but you really have to ride defensibly early on and get out front.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

the Cascade group's "Spawning ride" is a fun urban ride and it has several different lengths. On a nice day it provides some great views of Seattle and its waterways


----------

